# Best way to move $400K from USA to SA?



## JasonS (Feb 23, 2016)

Any ideas on the most economical way to transfer $400k from a U.S. bank to SA so fees are minimized and I get close to mid-market rates?


----------



## yasharlayah2000 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello JasonS. Consider using a brokerage account, such as Fidelity or Charles Schwab. No foreign transaction fees generally when making transfer, but you have to do it in a manner that forex to a specific SA account. Otherwise, the fees are high, as you already know. Also, Capital One is known for not having high fees. TransferWise allows you to transfer only a certain amount at a time (Definitely not the 400K all at once, but you can try the option of using several accounts to transfer to avoid many fees.)

Just an option and idea. Otherwise, its impossible to minimize fees with such a large amount. You will need special accounts for that purpose.


----------

